# The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam



## kduff70 (May 29, 2014)

Is The Electrical Engineeer's Guide to passing the power PE exam by Alexander S. Graffeo PE a good study tool there are a lot of book out there but for people who have pass the test find this book useful?


----------



## Power PE (May 29, 2014)

ya i heard the same, it is very useful.


----------



## JB66money (May 29, 2014)

I passed the April 2014 exam, using the Graffeo as one of my main study guides. Heck yes it is a really good reference.


----------



## Zorak (May 29, 2014)

The book has two parts. The reference material and a sample test. The reference material is good. Nicely organized and a little of everything. But the sample test is not so good. It has a few errors and does not explain answers very well somethings just repeating the problem's answer word for word as its explaination rather than explain why that answer is the best.

So if you are going to get it, get it because you want to incorporate the reference material into your studies and do not get it for its sample test.


----------



## iwire (May 29, 2014)

reference book is good for some section..NEC is not so good but illumination, 3 phase analysis , some of the machinery is decent...

binding on the book sucks...my pages literally fall apart. I have to get it to fedex to rebind it


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (May 29, 2014)

Good source. Lighting section is good and he offers a fresh perspective on several topics. I recommend it and it came in handy during April's exam. BTW, Graffeo appears to be very diligent about sending out corrections.


----------



## panna1 (May 29, 2014)

KatyLied said:


> Good source. Lighting section is good and he offers a fresh perspective on several topics. I recommend it and it came in handy during April's exam. BTW, Graffeo appears to be very diligent about sending out corrections.


are you willing to sell your book?

Thanks


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (May 30, 2014)

Yes. I can send you a price on Friday. I need to put some other books up for sale also.


----------



## iwire (May 30, 2014)

panna1 said:


> KatyLied said:
> 
> 
> > Good source. Lighting section is good and he offers a fresh perspective on several topics. I recommend it and it came in handy during April's exam. BTW, Graffeo appears to be very diligent about sending out corrections.
> ...


I am selling mine too...I have to rebind mine since the original binding sucks. So mine has a ring binder


----------



## remoestmoi (Jul 22, 2014)

Has anyone got a copy of this book for sale? I was hoping to get it since I seem to hear a lot of good things about it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## iwire (Jul 22, 2014)

remoestmoi said:


> Has anyone got a copy of this book for sale? I was hoping to get it since I seem to hear a lot of good things about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


buy it directly from him..it's like $80++


----------



## remoestmoi (Jul 22, 2014)

Fair enough.

I'm hoping this book really helps.

Thanks though!


----------



## skhedr (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Guys!

I'm gonna take the next PE Exam "Electrical Power", on Oct 2014, in Houston, Texas and I'm looking for study mate or group
If you know any body interested email me on this email: [email protected]
However, If any of you can share with me his notes or materials it will be highly appreciated

Wishing you all the best, Pray for me!!

Have a great weekend,
Samir


----------

